# Random plant ID



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

Over the past month, this little guy started growing in one of my vivs and a couple days ago it decided to bloom. I guess I'm just curious as to what it is because I have no idea where it came from or how it got there. I have nothing like this in any of my other tanks. Thanks. Dan


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

definitely a begonia of some sort. 

james


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably the coolest viv volunteer ever


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Probably the coolest viv volunteer ever


Yeah I thought the same thing and that's why I wanted to share it. I've had some random ferns pop up on occasion over the years, but nothing quite this nice. Thanks for looking.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so i did a little more digging and i think i have an ID for you. 

your plant is most likley begonia thelmae or some cultivar or hybrid thereof.

james


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks James.


----------

